# Making my first trip this year



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

Going to try the bayou tonight. It didn't rain down here today and the winds laying down. And low tide at 1 in the morning. I've been itching to try and tonights the best chance and conditions I've had yet. I'll post later.


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

So here's the count. Three flatties in the boat and one tired flounderer. Well the conditions were perfect last night. Absolutley no wind and the water was super clear. I lost count of how many fish I saw but unfortunatly most were undersized. So out of all those fish I was only able to gig 3 legal ones. Too bad because I would have limited out in about an hour and a half had they been big enough. I got fish to clean now and I'll try to post some pics up later.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Not a bad report for this time of year. once the water starts warming up the big ones should start moving back in


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like it is going slow for the beginning of the year. You guys are pretty much the benchmark for Floundering in my opinion. Good Luck!


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's a pic. The two smaller ones are 13in and the bigger one is 16in.


----------



## MirrOman (Dec 25, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, which body of water, Escambia, Pensacola, or Perdido Bay. I have been itching to go, fishing, not gigging, but the 3 W's have held me up, Work, Wind, Weather. Hopefully this next weekend will have the water clearer, and I will go Sat/Sun even though it will be a neap tide. Thanks.


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry can't help you out I'm in Mississippi. All three I gigged were females nothing in their stomachs. There was a lot of bait fish present(finger mullet and minnows) and every flounder I saw was in about a foot of water except one. It was one of the 13inchers I gigged and he was in 3ft of water. Most were also around smaller bayous emptying into the larger one I was on. The tide was in its last four hours of falling. Hope this helps you out some.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE ONES


----------

